# Dog Nail Polish...what Is Tis World Coming To?



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

Hey Y'all, Not That Im Thinking Of Buying It, But If Anyone Knows, Or Hase Experience With It, Whats That New Nail Polish Specially Made For Dogs Like? I See It Advertised In *dog Fancy*and Now I Just Have To Know! Does It Stay On Even After The Dog Runs Around And Digs Wholes? Is It Ok For Your Dog? Just Interested!


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I know they have polish and some plastic covers that are colored to look like polish. I've never used either one but I think I would. I love dressing my little foster dog up when I take her out in bows and stuff. It gets her more attention and more chances of getting her a home permanently. Although, I must say I wouldn't mind her living with me forever.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

if you use them...tell me if the fade, peel or fall off....or anything like that!


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

me too! tell me too please!


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

yes dj, we'll tell you too...see, im not going to buy any of for my dog, because considering the breed my dog is, and what he does best, it look kind funky!


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah i'm not going to buy Ronin this kind of stuff, He already humps male dogs too much and female dogs never. So i'm already beginning to question his sexual preference. I think i would shoot myself before making Ronin wear this type of stuff.


----------



## padred (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm a full time shop owning groomer.. lol, I paint dog nails alot, people love it, match the bows or bandana to the nails looks really cute. the nail polish is non toxic, dries in seconds and is very opaque. stays on about 2 almost three months. hard to take off with nail polish remover so it's easier to just let it wear off. it's almost gone when the dog comes back for the next groom 3 to 4 months, i can then put another colour. i also have clear polish to pretty up nails, and yes you heard it here.............. i can do french manicures as well. The Village Groomer
paddy


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> the nail polish is non toxic, dries in seconds and is very opaque. stays on about 2 almost three months.


Wow. I think I'll use it on myself.  I can't get my own nail polish to last 24 hours.


----------



## slobberchops (Sep 27, 2006)

Ive never heard of it hee hee


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

dj360 said:


> Hey Y'all, Not That Im Thinking Of Buying It, But If Anyone Knows, Or Hase Experience With It, Whats That New Nail Polish Specially Made For Dogs Like? I See It Advertised In *dog Fancy*and Now I Just Have To Know! Does It Stay On Even After The Dog Runs Around And Digs Wholes? Is It Ok For Your Dog? Just Interested!


I bought "LuLu Jane" dog "Paw"lish. It's not harmful to dogs, and it wears off on it's own, without having to remove it with nail polish remover. 

My dog plays, and runs a lot, and it's lasted quite a while. I got hot pink, and silver sparkles. I get soooo many compliments.  You should try it!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

dj360 said:


> Hey Y'all, Not That Im Thinking Of Buying It, But If Anyone Knows, Or Hase Experience With It, Whats That New Nail Polish Specially Made For Dogs Like? I See It Advertised In *dog Fancy*and Now I Just Have To Know! Does It Stay On Even After The Dog Runs Around And Digs Wholes? Is It Ok For Your Dog? Just Interested!


My poodle puppy has gotten his nails painted a few times...I think he still has a bit of blue from the last time; which was over a month ago!

They have safe polish for dogs, that dries very quickly...I think it's a fun touch to a nicely groomed dog


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nail polish for dogs has been around quite awhile. I don't get many requests for it, so don't have much at hand. Have you guys seen the toes done like candy corn for Halloween? TOO cute! Its amazing how creative groomers can get.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, you guys have sold me on this. 
Bohrah is my only female and I am just gonna have to go and get some polish for her now. I think a blue with sparkles will compliment her color nicely. hahaha

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------

